# Beckhoff Embedded-PCs: CPU Temperatur auslesen (Win CE)



## Chräshe (14 April 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

  Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die CPU- oder Board- Temperatur eines Embedded-PCs auszulesen?

  Hintergrund ist, dass die Geräte ohne Lüfter in kleinen Gehäusen bei entsprechend Warmer Umgebung doch sehr warm werden können. Einen Lüfter im Dauerbetrieb laufen zu lassen, gefällt mir nicht. Über Thermostat würde gehen, ist aber aufwändig und teuer.

  Daher will ich den 24V Lüfter direkt mit einem SPS-Ausgang steuern. Wenn es ausreichend kühl ist, was meistens der Fall sein sollte, bleibt er aus… 

Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## bonatus (14 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke das geht nicht direkt, aber du könntest dir ein kleines programm schreiben das eine Temperatur oder mehrere Temperaturen in ein textfile schreibt und die kannst du dann zyklisch aller einer bestimmten zeit auslesen.


----------



## Chräshe (14 April 2010)

Danke für die Info. Dann wird vorläufig noch ein Thermostat drin bleiben… :-(


----------



## dr.colossos (16 April 2010)

Geh mal im System Manager auf E/A Geräte und füge ein neues Gerät hinzu (Zielsystem -> Häkchen auf alle setzen) -> Verschiedenes -> Motherboard Diagnose. Dort findest Du u.a. die Motherboard Temp. Auf einem CP6202 mit WinCE6 geht's.


----------



## Chräshe (17 April 2010)

Danke dr.colossos,

 das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Im Info-System ist das Thema unter System Management Bus (SMB) zu finden. Da wäre ich wohl nie drauf gekommen. 
 Wie es aussieht, kann die Funktion zwischen unterschiedlichen CPU's noch etwas variieren. Aber liest selbst, wenn's interessiert...

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------

